# X10 Archery is now a Gillo Dealer



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

We are very excited to become the third Gillo dealer in the US!

Why did we choose Gillo? First of all, we are a target archery specialty store, looking to bring more "try before you buy" options to our local target archers. With two staff shooters shooting barebow, including myself, and Gillo reviews speaking for themselves, it was a logical step for us to put Gillo risers into our hands, and into our Houston, TX and online outlets.

The highly acclaimed G1 model, shot by Michele Frangilli, and many archers with national titles, has already proven to be a success. We are looking forward to making the G1 more accessible for folks to hold in their hands. Drooling allowed. 

The G2 model is looking to be a great option for beginner / intermediate / barebow archers, which has all the craftsmanship and features of the G1, at a more affordable price and lighter weight. With the growing number of archers coming into the sport, we anticipate the G2 being a hit!

You can visit our online store to browse. While we do not yet have everything listed on our online store, the entire Gillo product line is available.
https://x10archery.vendecommerce.com/
Free shipping on orders over $300.

Please feel free to email me with any questions.
[email protected]

Lynda


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well done Lynda. Good choice! Love my 27" G1 !


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> We are very excited to become the third Gillo dealer in the US!
> 
> Why did we choose Gillo? First of all, we are a target archery specialty store, looking to bring more "try before you buy" options to our local target archers. With two staff shooters shooting barebow, including myself, and Gillo reviews speaking for themselves, it was a logical step for us to put Gillo risers into our hands, and into our Houston, TX and online outlets.
> 
> ...


You go girl!


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys. It's amazing how far we have come in just 9 short months. 

This addition is my favorite, so far.


----------



## iArch (Apr 17, 2015)

Congrats Lynda! Are sights allowed on that thing? :wink:


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, Megan. 

Yes, all of the Gillo risers can be shot with or without sights. If you really need one.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Love both of my Gillo's..... Had the best year I have had competitively with them.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

rsarns said:


> Love both of my Gillo's..... Had the best year I have had competitively with them.


That's great to hear. I'm looking forward to the indoor season, sporting the new G1M (matte finish). Was shopping for limbs last night. I'm taking a leap of faith on that, based on reviews... Can. Hardly. Wait. Ha-ha. 

We will receive a pre-production G1M Gillo model, imminently.


----------



## SD40 (Dec 25, 2005)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Was shopping for limbs last night. I'm taking a leap of faith on that, based on reviews... Can. Hardly. Wait. Ha-ha.



And the limb of choice is?.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

SD40 said:


> And the limb of choice is?.


I'm keeping it under wraps until it's in my hand.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

The G1M is now in my hand! 
My barebow beauty.  










I'm waiting on my new limbs. So, I threw some old 26lb shorts on there, a custom string, rest, and a plunger, so I could sling my CX Medallion Pro 900s. I knew they would be a little stiff. 

Right out of the box, with no real tuning, apart from a good center shot and softening the plunger, groups were good. The arrows flew terribly, but so consistently terrible that they grouped well. At this stage I hadn't weighted it either. Not to mention the low brace from the initial string stretch. 

I checked the tiller. Slighty positive. The limb alignment needs a little work, but it was almost JOAD time, so I decided to shoot it. I threw the weights on, added the BB cover and shot a JOAD / AAP round. 

Without a real tune and stiff arrows, I shot 2 points shy of my indoor PB. Dang!

This bow is suhweet! It feels great in the hand with no vibration. I love how quiet it shoots, too. It feels like a ninja bow. Just stealth like. 

Needless to say, I'm very happy with this Gillo G1M. Very much looking forward to setting it up properly tomorrow. 

We also received the G1L and the G2, which I think will be a very popular model. 










Nice work, Vittorio and crew. We are proud to offer this spectacular line of quality risers.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

you could shoot a fiberglass beginners bow and do good


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

deadeyedickwc said:


> you could shoot a fiberglass beginners bow and do good


But archery has to look good, too.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh, Gillo! Oooh, Uukha! What a great combo. 










There wasn't much point in working on a good tune with the old limbs. So, when the Uukhas arrived today, with the limited time I had, I did a good basic tune and threw some arrows down range. Just. Wow.

This has got to be the best rig I have ever shot. While I haven't gotten through as many rigs as some archers, nothing has felt quite like this in my hands. 

I tried both of the Gillo grips, and actually prefer the stock plastic grip. I'll look forward to customizing my production G1M with another color grip, to get my red/black theme going on. 










That's both of the women on the X10 team shooting Gillo now. The guys look a little worried.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Lynda...(first I've heard of this) just wanted to offer a congratulations on the Gillo contract- well done. Hopefully I'll get a chance to get back to that side of town sometime soon-- miss you, the gang and the shop.


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

Kat showed me the Gillo GT risers a couple weeks back...probably too advanced for me?


----------

